# Welches BMX?



## gecco1 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche auf wunsch meines Sohnes(9 Jahre)ein BMX Bike!
Die nächsten Händler in meiner Nähe verkaufen 
KHE
Felt
Radio

Ich hab ihm mal die ganzen Bikes der oben genannten gezeigt und er würde Radio und Felt bevorzugen!
Als preisliche Obergrenze wurde 450 Euro festgelegt!
Mir kommen die Preise bei den BMX doch sehr hoch vor da bei diesen keine Federung oder Schaltung vorhanden ist.
Sind die Komponenten wirklich so hochwertig das die Bikes den Preis rechtfertigen?

Da ich aus dem Rennradsektor komme kenne ich mich bei BMX Komponenten nicht aus,ich will aber um das auszugebende Geld das max rausholen!

Ihm würde das Felt Mystic und das Radio Saiko gefallen!
http://www.feltbicycles.com/International/2013/BMX/Allround/MYSTIC.aspx
http://www.radiobikes.com/bmx/saiko

Welches Bike hat die besseren Komponenten?
Oder welches Bike wäre zum bevorzugen von Felt oder Radio?
Wer kann mir da helfen?Danke


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn dir der Preis hoch vorkommt: an einem 450â¬ Komplettrad sind mit 100%iger Sicherheit keine hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut (man kann z.B. ohne Probleme eine Nabe fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis kaufen). Durch die gestiegenen AnsprÃ¼che und die angewandten Techniken in der Produktion der letzten Jahre, sind auch die Preise gestiegen. Du wirst sehen, dass BMX zwar im "Highend" Bereich nicht ganz so teuer ist wie ein MTB oder Rennrad, aber durchaus auch horrende Kosten entstehen kÃ¶nnen. 

Trotzdem sei dir gesagt, dass du fÃ¼r 450â¬ ein brauchbares Einsteiegerrad bekommst. Das Felt wÃ¼rde mir eher zusagen, da es auch etwas besser ausgestattet ist. Felt ist nicht das Nonplusultra, aber wird von einigen Usern immer als brauchbar und recht langlebig beschrieben. Ich persÃ¶nlich hatte mit Teilen von Felt nur Probleme, bin aber auch nicht die Referenz. 

Sofern die GrÃ¶Ãe und LÃ¤nge des Rahmens fÃ¼r deinen Sohn schon passt, kÃ¶nnten auch folgende in Betracht gezogen werden:

1. Subrosa. Ist Ã¤hnlich ausgestattet wie das Felt. http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=18229&SubCatID=233&sort_var=a

2. WTP Justice, etwas schlechter als Felt, aber gÃ¼nstiger.
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=17609&SubCatID=233&sort_var=a

3. United Recruit. Aufgrund der etwas wenigen Infos kann ich das schlecht vergleichen, allerdings hat United auch einen guten Ruf und ist bei etwas teureren RÃ¤dern auch nicht unbeliebt. 
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=17427&SubCatID=233&sort_var=a

Evtl. lohnt es sich, die einschlÃ¤gigen Shops (Parano ist in den Links, People's Store, 360Sports, Bikestation Braunschweig) durchzuforsten, da sie vielleicht noch gÃ¼nstig RestbestÃ¤nde der 2012er Modelle verkaufen. NatÃ¼rlich nur, sofern ein Onlinekauf in Frage kÃ¤me.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecco1 (4. Dezember 2012)

lIch möchte schon ein Bike der oben genannten,ich hab die Händler lieber bei der Hand.Ich möchte auch nicht mehr als 450 Piepen ausgeben.Welches Bike von der Marke Khe,Felt oder Radio würdet ihr nehmen,es soll unter den Christbaum also hab ich nicht mehr viel Zeit.Kann man sagen das es bis 450 Euro Beginner und Fortgeschrittene der genannten Marken bis 450 Euro gibt.Ich brauch dringend eine Kaufempfehlung.Danke


----------



## RISE (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nur um die genannten geht, dann das Felt. Da hast du auf jeden Fall noch am meisten fürs Geld und zum Anfangen wirds reichen.


----------



## Daniel_D (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Händler Felt und Radio verkaufen, düften sie auch WTP verkaufen. Das ist mit Sportimport derselbe Großhändler. Einfach mal fragen. Das Arcade wäre dann das Rad deiner Wahl. Als Händlersohn kann ich dir versichern, dass der Händler ein solches Rad bestellen kann und problemlos innerhalb von drei Tagen im Laden hat, so fern es lieferbar ist. Ruf jetzt einen der hiesigen Händler an, frag ihn nach der Lieferbarkeit des Arcade, und wenn es zu haben ist, bestelle es einfach dort.

Wenn man die Proportionen betrachtet würde das Saiko einem 9- Jährigen von den Genannten übrigens am Besten passen.


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2012)

Läuft WTP nicht über Traffic?


----------



## gecco1 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich will es morgen bestellen,wer hat sonst noch Tipps vorrangig von Felt und Radio?
Es muss unter den Weihnachtsbaum!Danke
Das Radio Raiko 2013 würde 369 Euro das Felt Mystic 2013 410 Euro kosten?
Kann mir wer eine kurze Auflistung machen was bei welchem Rad besser oder schlechter ist?


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2012)

+ Radio: passt von der Größe auf jeden Fall eher für einen 9jährigen. 

+ Felt: Rahmen hat zumindest Crmo Ober- und Unterrohr, Crmo Gabel, Steuersatz mit SB-Lagern

Wie gesagt: für einen 9jährigen, der anfängt zu fahren, langen beide, aber vom Felt hat man geringfügig mehr, wobei das für das Alter und die Größe wahrscheinlich arg lang ist.


----------



## gecco1 (6. Dezember 2012)

Felt Crmo Rahmen also besser als Radio *Raiko FRAME:* crmo down tube, 1020 hi-ten und *FORK:*RADIO "AM" 1020 hi-ten fork, 1pc crmo steerer.

Beim Radio Saiko steht aber auch beim Rahmen und bei der Gabel Crmo?Hilfe


----------



## gecco1 (6. Dezember 2012)

Felt Mystic:


                         Finish:
                         1) Galaxy White, 2) Pitch Black
                         Sizes:
                         n/a
                         Weight:
                         24.3 lbs.
                         Frame:
                         cr-mo main tubes (TT & DT), 20.5" top  tube length, removable Gyro tabs, FB seat stay bridge, FB hydroformed  head tube:SS brake bosses, tapered seat and chain stays.
                         Shock:
                         n/a
                         Fork:
100% cr-mo, butted steer tube, tapered legs, 3/8" axle slots:5mm dropouts w/ cutot window, 
                         Headset:
                         integrated w/Campy type sealed bearing(45x45) with FB logo PC cover: w/FB top cap, hollow bolt
                         Stem:
                         front loading, aluminum w/cutouts: 50mm ext
                         Handlebar:
                         Felt design, hi-ten, 8.25" rise : 707mm x 209mm
                         Grips:
                         FB "Gribble" grip 
                         Bar Ends:
                         FB plastic barends
                         Shifters:
                         n/a
                         Front Derailleur:
                         n/a
                         Rear Derailleur:
                         n/a
                         Crankset:
                         3-pc, 8-spline "Internal Clamp" tubular heat-treated cr-mo, 170mm
                         Chainwheel
                         Felt Spacely design, steel, 25t 
                         Chainguide:
                          n/a
                         Bottom Bracket:
                         mid size, sealed bearing, 19mm spindle
                         Pedals:
                         FB PC pedal, cr-mo axle
                         Chain:
                         KMC Z410, 1/8"
                         Freewheel:
                         9T 1-PC driver
                         Brake Levers:
Tektro aluminum, w/ reach adjust
                         Brakes:
Tektro 907 U-brake rear, Tektro 985 caliper front
                         Cables:
                         Felt SST upper, dual lower
                         Saddle:
                         FB design cover, combo seat and seat post
                         Seat Post:
                         25.4mm x 200mm, part of saddle, aluminum 
                         Seat Post Clamp:
                         FB single-bolt w/cut out
                         Rims:
                         Alex MUS30 aluminum
                         Front Hub:
                         aluminum hub, 3/8" cr-mo axle, 36H 
                         Rear Hub:
                         aluminum hub, 9t driver cassette, 14mm hollow axle, 36H
                         Spokes:
                         14g w/brass nipples
                         Tires:
                         Felt Park Avenue 2.10 ft and rear
                         Fenders:
                         n/a
                         Kickstand:
                         n/a
                         Accessories:
                         2 Pair 36mm pegs, SST detangler, integrated chain tensioners
Radio Saiko:


*COLOR 1:* black
*COLOR 2:* yelow
*FRAME:* crmo down tube, 1020 hi-ten

*TOP TUBE:* 20"
*FORK:*RADIO "AM" 1020 hi-ten fork, 1pc crmo steerer
*BARS:* 1020 hi-ten
*GRIPS:* SALT âTeamâ grips
*STEM:* SALT âAMâ front loading stem, 48mm reach
*HEADSET:* FSA "a-head-set" loose ball
*GYRO:* no / holes for removable gyro tabs
*LEVER:* SALT âMoto-V2â alloy brake lever
*BRAKES:*SALT "Moto-V2" alloy u-brake-rear
*CRANKS:* RADIO "Rookie" tubular 3pc crank crmo 165mm, 8 spline
*BB:* spanish size, press fit, sealed bearing
*PEDALS:* SALT âAMâ nylon/fibreglass pedals
*CHAIN:* SALT âAMâ chain, 410h type
*SPROCKET:* RADIO âAMâ steel 25t sprocket
*DRIVER:* 9t cassette driver, lb
*FRONT HUB:* RADIO "Rookie" steel hub,lb 3/8"s, 36h
*REAR HUB:* RADIO "AM" cassette hub, lb,9t, 14mm axle, 36h
*FRONT RIM:* SALT "AM" rim, straight single wall, 36h
*REAR RIM:* SALT "AM" rim, straight single wall, 36h
*SEAT:*RADIO âCenturyâ combo seat
*SEAT POST:* â
*SEAT CLAMP:* RADIO slim alloy seat clamp
*TIRES:* SALT tires âStrikeâ 2.25â front / âStrikeâ 2.125 rear
*PEGS:* RADIO steel pegs (1 pair)
*WEIGHT:* w/o pegs 11.4 kg, 25.13 lbs


----------



## Daniel_D (6. Dezember 2012)

Kauf das Radio. Das Felt ist schlicht weg zu lang für einen 9-Jährigen. Du fährst dein Rennrad ja auch in einer angemessenen Größe. 

Nein, WTP läuft nicht über Traffic, nur Eclat. Harry und Klaus wollten einfach der anderen Firma aus Markedinggründen (denke ich) einen anderen Vertriebsweg spendieren. Sonst hätte man sie einfach zu lange als "Marke von WTP" betrachet.

Die La Finca Jungs waren aber zu doof das zu begreifen, fühlten sich auf den Schlips getreten und haben WTP rausgeschmissen. Sport IMport hat danke gesagt und deswegen ist WTP jetzt die größte Firma für echte BMX Räder auf der Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecco1 (10. Dezember 2012)

Recht schönenen Dank für eure Posts.
Habe heute das Radio Saiko bestellt,mal schauen!
Wichtig ist das es im jetzt und für die Zukunft passt!


----------



## RISE (10. Dezember 2012)

Na, da dein Sohn ja noch eine Weile wächst, kannst du dich schon mal auf neue Rahmen im regelmäßigen Rhythmus einstellen. Sofern er Gefallen hat. Da bist du dann jedes Mal mit 3/4 des Neupreises des kompletten Rades dabei.  Viel Spaß damit und ich hoffe, es kommt auch gut an!


----------

